# Calendar / Day Planner App Kindle Fire 7 (First Generation)



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope I get this right.

Anyone using a Calendar / Day Planner app for first generation Kindle Fire 7in?

I am not certain from the app store if the ones I have seen actually work or not on it?

I would love a nice looking colorful Calendar / Day Planner app, if anyone has any suggestions please?

Thanks


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

I found one, 2013 Calendar / Planner, can make notes, has links, etc, 99 cents, THIS THING IS GREAT!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I use CalenGoo: 


Got it when it was on sale, but I would pay the full price. 
I use it on my original Fire, a Nexus 7 & my Android smartphones. Like it a lot.
I sync with my Google calendar, but I'm sure you can use it without syncing to any calendar.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too, used Calengoo with the Original Fire. Worked great syncing to Google calendar and I also found a script that let me sync my Outlook to Google.

I have also been told that this simple note/check list app  also has a calendar function but there is no syncing with anything else. Those who don't have need of syncing have found it more than acceptable. It's free.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I love Calengoo.. synchs nicely (usually) with Google Calendar on my desktop, but it would be extremely useful on its own.  I used it on my original Fire and now use it on my Fire HD 8.9"

I always have my Fire, so when I make an appointment I just enter it in Calengoo and I'm good to go.  I enter my driving schedule for Am Cancer Society and have it with me (though I also email a document with all the detailed info for those).. it is definitely my most used and appreciated app.

Since I do synch, I can also enter info on my desktop and it pops up on the Fire app.


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank You, Folks, I like that Calengoo, not bad for $5.99, I am going to get it and give it a try!  I appreciate the help a lot!


----------

